# Las Vegas Hotels with SW aquariums



## pyroteck1 (Nov 29, 2012)

We will be going to Las Vegas next month as part of our Honeymoon and we were wondering which hotels have the best tanks on display?*c/p*


----------



## rift lake (Nov 8, 2012)

dont go to vegas if you like to watch fish this is the place to go Poseidon Undersea Resort


----------



## pyroteck1 (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks for the offer, but Las Vegas is just a side trip we are taking, 
my new wife hasn't been to LV in 29 years and is in for a surprise.
We are incorprating our delayed honeymoon as part of our annual fireworks convention in Lake Havasu City over President's day weekend where I proposed to her with fireworks of course in front of 2500 club members and townfolks.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Acrylic Tank Manufacturing | Acrylic Tank Manufacturers


----------



## pyroteck1 (Nov 29, 2012)

ATM is on the list, thanks


----------



## Sully (Oct 31, 2012)

You had me right up until the 15k price tag per person, lol. It does look cool though.



rift lake said:


> dont go to vegas if you like to watch fish this is the place to go Poseidon Undersea Resort


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

OMG! Hard to believe that place actually exists! And what bank do you have in mind that I should rob? LOL


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Mandalay Bay has an actual aquarium, big tanks and walk through things and everything. It's about $20 per person, and like all aquariums it's full of screaming children, just FYI


----------



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

The Mirage has nice shark tank. Also the the Hotel with the Pro Bass Shop has a huge aquarium where they do feedings. Also the The Bass Pro Shop itself has a big Freshwater tank with huge trout and other fish.


----------



## blacksi (Nov 11, 2012)

When I read this the 1st time I was like ahh, Vegas, Whatever. Well since then I found out our next meeting is a week at the Mirage. 

Did you go yet? If so, did you find any tanks worth stopping by to look at?

On a kind of double standard, did you find any good seafood buffets?


----------



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

Btw the Mandala Bay thing is not that great and not worth the money. I much more enojoyed the Bass Pro Shop/Hotel tanks and they were free. JMHO


----------



## blacksi (Nov 11, 2012)

Well I spent a week at the mirage and a couple of days at the venetian. The mirage had the best that I saw and no others even compared. So when you look at these pics remember they are about 6 foot tall. I wish the front desk wasn't so busy so I could have asked them to stand by the tank for size comparison. The eels and puffer are just huge, they must keep the eels just really full so they dont chomp the tank. Sorry for the camera footage.








[/URL]



<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf" flashvars="file=http%3A%2F%2Fvidmg.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fv161%2Fblacksi%2FVIDEO0162_zpsf2f1de99.mp4">

MIRAGE3 Video by blacksi | Photobucket


----------



## fripclaksid (Aug 24, 2013)

wow those look great


----------

